# Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with you...



## addicted2ratz

Here are some pictures from my collection. I have many more to share  

Enjoy and thanks for looking :wink:


----------



## addicted2ratz

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

Hmm it only posted 3 pictures?

Here are a few more I tried in the first post.

Thanks again for looking :wink:


----------



## mopydream44

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

such cute ratties!


----------



## Zach

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

awww, I love baby rats. Very cute rats you have there.


----------



## Kupu

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

awwww how adorable!


----------



## Zach

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

What kind of rat is Goliath? And the baby, the fluffy grey ones.


----------



## Vixie

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*



Zach said:


> What kind of rat is Goliath? And the baby, the fluffy grey ones.


The curly/wavy coat in rats is called a 'rex' coat. There are also 'double rexes' that are also called patchwrok hairless meaning their fur tends to grow in and out in odd patches and patterns.


----------



## Zach

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

I want one, my dad doesn't like their coarse hair, maybe he'd like those fluffy ones. xD


----------



## sonoma

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

Beautiful ratties! 8)


----------



## addicted2ratz

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

Thank You very much :wink: 

The coat is very soft and not coarse at all.
I just got in some new rats 2 teddy bear rex siamese one seal point and one blue point both dumbos, and 2 hairless baby girls from the same breeder I bought my russian blues from.

I am sooo excited!

Thanks again for the nice comments on my ratties


----------



## Zach

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

aww, I want a rex coat rat now.


----------



## addicted2ratz

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

Not all rex coats are the same, you have various types and various names called by many people for them. Some just call them all rex. I have heard the term rex, double rex, patch work rex, veleteen rex, satin rex and teddy bear rex.

I call my longer fluffy coated rex's teddy bear as it fits them best, and patchwork is double rex were two rex parents are behind the litter. I only like to bred my teddy bear rex to non rex and produce the teddy bear look. I have 2 double rex girls and they are 98% naked and most people think they are bald/hairless rats but they are in fact doubled up on the rex gene.

Here are a few newer shots of some other Teddy rex's I own.



I will share some more teddy rex pictures later this week they are lovely as babies the thick curly long soft coats are my fav! :wink: 

Thanks for looking


----------



## addicted2ratz

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

Here is the siamese rex baby that was in my hand at the top now at almost 3 weeks. He is a keeper and a real kissy gu already. I love his temperment he comes up wanting to be picked up!

Mydaughter named him prince egg the 1st as she says he looks like an egg :lol:

Thanks for looking


----------



## addicted2ratz

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

This is a double rex. She is one of my girls but I dont plan to own any other double rex's after falling for the teddy bear rex types.

She goes from looking like this to having no hair except on her feet and nose. This is the most coat she has ever had 8O


----------



## Inesita

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

Aw, now I really want a rex. They are soo cute!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

So cute! You have my absolute fav types of rats; Dumbo + rex of any type! What beautiful babies you have!


----------



## ghost

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

Those rex coats are sooo precious! *wants the babies*


----------



## mopydream44

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

my rex's are fluffy!


----------



## Sparker

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

My heart is melting...


----------



## twilight

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

Teddy Bear Rex...Thats what they where talking about! My mom was at Petco and she heard the people talking about "Teddy Bear Rats". They where saying they are rats specificly bred to be bigger. They mentioned nothing about them being "rex". I guess they didn't have all their facts straight.

Anywho's, your rats are lovely!


----------



## sk1tt135

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

I love rexes. They're so adorable. I love dumbos too and you have quite a combination of both.  I have a hairless, she would have been rex if she had any hair. -_- Oh well, she's cute anyway.  Your double rex girl does have a lot of hair in that pic. =x Keep the pics coming though, they're adorable.


----------



## simbakitten

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

OMG SOOOOO SWEET, LOVE THE LAST PIC ON THE 2ND PAGE!!


----------



## kaylaface

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

adorable!


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

humina humina humina! i want them, can i have it!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## simbakitten

*Re: Just a few pictures of some of the gang to share with yo*

omg the last pic in the 1st set is so cute...it actually made me squeal


----------

